# 3 way valve (honeywell) installed at AHU is stucking again and again.



## Ehsan (May 14, 2016)

i have been facing a problem since a long ago. I got 3 way motorized valves(honeywell) installed at AHUs to by pass the flow with the set point (through thermostat).These valves keeps on stucking and i have tried many things like lubrication of spindle, checked the motor power etc but i am unable to find the fault why does it stuck again and again. 
i may be missing any other thing that u ppl may know about it.
i need the possible reason that why these valve stucks continuously.note that these valves are installed in a closed hydronic system in central AC plant.
thanks and regards,


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

replace this valve with appropriate one for your application.


----------

